# FMT filters and Layers



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Running 12 Inch SIMRAD with FMT. Looking for tips on cleaner view of charts when zooming out. I followed FMT tutorial for recommended layers to leave on. When I am navigating bigger distances, such as Key Largo to Flamingo I find that if I zoom out to get my bearings the screen is way too busy and I find myself pulling out my phone instead. 

Is there any quick toggle settings to remove layers when zoomed out for a cleaner view? I think I have another map chip laying around so I thought about popping that in the other slot. Right now I keep N and S FL chips in there but I can easily remove the one I'm not using.


----------



## will98 (Dec 18, 2021)

I run the same exact set up, one of the things that I got rid of to help with the clutter issue, is the depth numbers. I found they were not the useful for where I fish and what I do. It cleared up the screen quite a bit. I'm not sure if that was one of FMT's suggestions or not but i have found it helps me.


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Not to clutter the post with a dead horse, but What model Simrads are you using?


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Mike tries to fish said:


> Running 12 Inch SIMRAD with FMT. Looking for tips on cleaner view of charts when zooming out. I followed FMT tutorial for recommended layers to leave on. When I am navigating bigger distances, such as Key Largo to Flamingo I find that if I zoom out to get my bearings the screen is way too busy and I find myself pulling out my phone instead.
> 
> Is there any quick toggle settings to remove layers when zoomed out for a cleaner view? I think I have another map chip laying around so I thought about popping that in the other slot. Right now I keep N and S FL chips in there but I can easily remove the one I'm not using.


Details such as signs and markers and depths will start to to turn off automatically when zoomed out. Zoomed out from US1 to Flamingo, probably the only thing that should be showing is Tracks. If the lines are what is making it too busy for you uncheck the the single master control Box for AREAS and also for LINES. Zoomed out I don't think any points will show up.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

ISLA Mapping said:


> Details such as signs and markers and depths will start to to turn off automatically when zoomed out. Zoomed out from US1 to Flamingo, probably the only thing that should be showing is Tracks. If the lines are what is making it too busy for you uncheck the the single master control Box for AREAS and also for LINES. Zoomed out I don't think any points will show up.


I believe the lines are causing most of the issue. I'll give this a try, thanks.


----------

